

The New Reality of the 14-Year Venture Capital Fund - jsc123
http://www.institutionalinvestor.com/blogarticle/3428857/blog/the-new-reality-of-the-14-year-venture-capital-fund.html#.VOyjoVPF83Q

======
ChuckMcM
This is a very important trend and one which I feel is putting pressure on
'traditional' VC and enabling accelerators. It gets tougher to raise a fund as
the LPs don't like the terms. Probably not crisis levels yet.

